# Whos got the biggest?! lol (pics a must)



## Exile182 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi

Im not sure if is been done, probably and no im not going to search, I figure its about time enough anyway to see who has the biggest pythons, lizards, Insects( I cant believe im saying it, every time a spider pic jumps up when i scroll i freeze lol) and anything else thats related to the forum. This isnt a comp, Ive been on here for a while now and havent been involved enough, so this is my idea of doing it. heres some rules:


Pics are a must, dont post saying it is, but still can tell the tall(long stories).
Pics must have an object of proof. prooving the size of the animal, such as shoe, hand, foot, car, stick, ruler, ya self.
Animal must be shown at least 90% of its body, meaning not just a head and 1/4 of it body.
details of the animal, such as name, species, age, what its eating, and maybe best story you have.
the big rule: HAVE FUN!
oh and please dont kill my thread, ill be sad. lol
Ok have fun, honestly my biggest is a coastal and hes only bout 70 cm, so i cant really add to anything lol

thanks
the x


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 14, 2008)

Does it have to be alive?

View attachment 39961


:evil:
IsK


----------



## Tristis (Jan 14, 2008)

Bhp, hes not the biggest snake but a good size


----------



## HoffOff (Jan 14, 2008)

But But shed said that Size doesnt Matter....


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 14, 2008)

David Evans said:


> i heard that size doesn't matter.....



I tell my Childreni that quite often so as not to hurt their feelings.

IsK


----------



## dragon lady (Jan 14, 2008)

Give me 1 wk & you'll see my Merlin!!!!!! born 26 Nov 06.........so he will be just 14 mnths 
...length 49cm,head 9cm,weight 550grams

By the way he hasnt finished growing yet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firedragon (Jan 14, 2008)

This is merlin and puff, both of these guys are about 4mths old, from the same cluch. 2nd pic taken mmmm 2 1/2 weeks ago and puff the bigger of the 2 is a little bigger now, he's growing so fast it's amazing...


----------



## dragon lady (Jan 14, 2008)

Well i'll have to add a few more...Faith is 5mnths 31 cm long....Yes this will be fun!!! 
Thanks Exile 182!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jan 14, 2008)

will post pics tomorrow butits a central beardie. names syd, 5yrs , 50-55cm


----------



## Exile182 (Jan 14, 2008)

Im starting to wonder why it hasnt been done before, totally looking forward to more.
Tristis and firedragon, thats what we are looking for.


----------



## dragon lady (Jan 14, 2008)

I want to see a female that can compete with the vitticeps section of this thread!!!! they have to be out there!!!


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jan 14, 2008)

this is my female nt carpet she is the biggest captive nt i have seen, i saw a wild one a month ago that had about another foot on her. she is just under 3m dont know her weight tho.


----------



## mightymike (Jan 14, 2008)

i think my flinders range is a good size??

dont know how to measure properly but this gives a good idea


----------



## Exile182 (Jan 14, 2008)

nice i will be waiting for more tomorrow


----------



## dazza74 (Jan 15, 2008)

i just fed my female diamond a 4 week old rabbit so i do not want to disturb her for a photo i will wait till the weekend but she shed on the 30 12 2007 and it measured 255 cms the shed that is


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jan 15, 2008)

samuel is 9 ft,11kg and 15yo


----------



## Exile182 (Jan 15, 2008)

thats kool, is he a coastal?


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jan 15, 2008)

Exile182 said:


> thats kool, is he a coastal?



yeah .a local CQ coastal.he's a pet but we came across this other wild one that was longer that also weighed 11 kg measured around 10 1/2 feet (not accurate ,she was a bit of a handful but certainly between 10-11 feet).


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jan 15, 2008)

and another one we found at kroombit tops ,all we had was a dodgy camera phone , around 2.5m-3m long


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jan 15, 2008)

where is " CQ "


----------



## AdhamhRuadh (Jan 15, 2008)

Dabool said:


> where is " CQ "



Think he means Central Queensland? Big snake wherever he's from


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jan 15, 2008)

cheer s yeah its a big one would like to see something 4m + tho.


----------



## warren63 (Jan 15, 2008)

Heres my male thick tail gecko. Tape meausre alongside to confirm the length, love to get a female of the same size.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jan 15, 2008)

Dabool said:


> cheer s yeah its a big one would like to see something 4m + tho.



you would be looking for scrubbies then,dont like your chances of a 4m carpet.


----------



## Exile182 (Jan 15, 2008)

awesome gecko, when I picked up my yearling coastal, I was shown his mum, he wanted to show me thinking i didnt know what he would be like, so he gets him out, he had a permenent tap on a table for measurent and she was about 11 ft at middle age, he was fully sure on age, the do look bigger in person. the lil species when that have photos taken with no real way of telling how big they seem to be way smaller


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jan 15, 2008)

Dabool said:


> cheer s yeah its a big one would like to see something 4m + tho.



or this 4m+ anaconda we caught in brazil a couple years ago


----------



## Miss B (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't think she's the biggest vittie out there, but she's a decent size regardless. Somewhere around 6 or 7 years old, 50cm and 550g. I don't have any 'comparison' pics of her next to anything, but she dwarfs my other vitties.


----------



## blake_814 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have big hands, so shes a big gecko  hoping for a clutch or 2


----------



## MatE (Jan 15, 2008)

This guy was rescued the other day trying to eat a blokes chickens lol.He is well over 3 meters even when he wasnt stretched out.He was so placid as well.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jan 15, 2008)

this tokay gecko i found in cambodia is about a foot long


----------



## Exile182 (Jan 15, 2008)

all very big animals, good to see, ive been wanting to see this sorta photos for a while. and those tokay geckos freak me out for some reason, prob because of there size and colour, what sort of behaviour do the have for wild animals?


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jan 15, 2008)

slimebo said:


> you would be looking for scrubbies then,dont like your chances of a 4m carpet.


 most carpets will get big if they have the right environment here is a 5.6m 29 kg diamond


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 15, 2008)

This is Rover.... Hes an MD and he turns 6 in a couple of weeks.... he is 7.5ft (2.3m) havent weighed him tho, my kitchen scales arent big enough....

he is my biggest at the moment.....


----------



## krusty (Jan 15, 2008)

my male scrubby 17ft,35kg and great to handle.


----------



## cement (Jan 15, 2008)

Krusty wins lol.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 15, 2008)

Dabool,

That carpet was actually 3.5 metres and 22 kilos from memory. I doubt any Morelia spilota has been accurately measured at over 4 metres. I have only ever seen two that have been over 3.05metres (10 feet). Carpets get very bulky, but as you can see in the photo of the Slimebo's 15 year old carpet, but they very rarely break that magical 10 foot mark. 

Months ago I offered a big reward for seeing a genuine 12 foot carpet python...I still have the reward here with me.


----------



## Pike01 (Jan 15, 2008)

Jonno,how much is the reward?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 15, 2008)

pike1 said:


> Jonno,how much is the reward?


 
A slab of beer of your choice. To qualify, I must witness an accurate measuring of the snake either by video or by being there. I'm not making the offer to be a smart ****, I would really love to see a huge one and beer seems to be the best way to do that.


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Jan 15, 2008)

got this guy out of a friends backyard twice, he got the hint that we didnt want him/her there after the second time he was released!!


----------



## Kirby (Jan 15, 2008)

Puppy , he now totals at 20.5" 52cm. 



although at 7 months old he was full size at 20 inches. 











he's now almost 18 months, and has more 'adult features, but still a similar size.. 





he's probably not the 'longest' but probably the fastest,


----------



## jay76 (Jan 15, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Dabool,
> 
> That carpet was actually 3.5 metres and 22 kilos from memory. I doubt any Morelia spilota has been accurately measured at over 4 metres. I have only ever seen two that have been over 3.05metres (10 feet). Carpets get very bulky, but as you can see in the photo of the Slimebo's 15 year old carpet, but they very rarely break that magical 10 foot mark.
> 
> Months ago I offered a big reward for seeing a genuine 12 foot carpet python...I still have the reward here with me.



Didnt yommy have one that size


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jan 15, 2008)

krusty said:


> my male scrubby 17ft,35kg and great to handle.


 does any one know what the record is for a scrubby.


----------



## deebo (Jan 15, 2008)

krusty - no offence but how the hell do you handle a 17ft snake?!?!?! woudlnt it handle you!?!?


----------



## krusty (Jan 15, 2008)

David Evans said:


> krusty - no offence but how the hell do you handle a 17ft snake?!?!?! woudlnt it handle you!?!?



spot on it is the boss.....lol


----------



## Jason.G (Jan 15, 2008)

Don't know how long, but weighs 16 Kg and 9 Years old.


----------



## deebo (Jan 15, 2008)

a serious question here - if a big snkae bites and decides to hang on how do you remove it? obviously if someone else is there they can help but what if you are by yourself? or do you just not handle big specimens single handedly?


----------



## callith (Jan 15, 2008)

jump into the shower with warm water running. or if its not that big run you hand or whatever its holding onto under a tap


----------



## deebo (Jan 15, 2008)

my girlfriend would freak if she saw me run into the shower with a big snake wrapped aorund me! 
have heard of the running water technique before but would that work for still for the big, big specimens?


----------



## callith (Jan 15, 2008)

I believe so, i was told that the water shouldn't be to hot, something that you can tolerate


----------



## Jason.G (Jan 15, 2008)

The carpet Being held by my kids in the above doesn't bite but when he isn't held properly he will wrap a coil around what is nearest and the squeezing pressure is a lot, if he did get angry and wrapped his whole body around you, you wouldn't be able to walk of very far and if he bite you as well there's the pain of about 300 teeth,
with big snakes don't handle on your own.


----------



## slim6y (Jan 16, 2008)

Scrubby rescued from a friends house at Lake Placid.

It wasn't measured - he just wanted to go home.... But easily in the 4m mark. Had a rather large bump in its belly to!


----------



## collins94 (Jan 16, 2008)

her is spike shes a pygmy beardie and is 1 year old and about the size of a road bike lol shes only 18 cm


----------



## Netty (Jan 16, 2008)

That pic is fantastic Collins94, shes even posing!


----------



## slim6y (Jan 16, 2008)

Here's a picture taken of a snake attacking a train in a busy metropolitan city.

Over 70 people were killed or crushed as the snake rampaged through town. It destroyed the bell tower (pictured) and the freight train carrying wooden luxuries was also destroyed.

Species: Antaresia Maculosa Giantis

Population Density: Uncommon

Approximate Size: Much larger than a two carriage freight train

The movie made about this snake is horrifying!


----------



## itbites (Jan 16, 2008)

*The Bigger The Better!*

some awesome pics there! want to see more though


----------



## itbites (Jan 16, 2008)

hehe like my beardy bra .....fab support  lol they were 2 year olds when i took that pic btw and hannah in the 1st she's big and beautiful and she knows it! such a poser


----------



## JungleRob (Jan 16, 2008)

119kg, 6' 2" tall...oh the Egyptian Cobra's pretty *BIG *too!!! :lol:


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 16, 2008)

Mate, I thought my guns were impressive! Looks like I have something to aspire to now


----------



## serpenttongue (Jan 16, 2008)

Jason G, what do you feed that huge carpet?


----------



## stusnake (Jan 16, 2008)

Dabool said:


> most carpets will get big if they have the right environment here is a 5.6m 29 kg diamond



that pic was taken at north coast herp society, a wild cought carpet found outside of kempsey, however it was only 23kg and just over 3m. Is now in guiness book of world records for heaviest carpet python wild cought.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 17, 2008)

Jason.G said:


> Don't know how long, but weighs 16 Kg and 9 Years old.




damn i wanna know how to get my carpets to grow that big
my biggest is 7.5 foot and about 4 kilos


----------



## Colin (Jan 17, 2008)

stusnake said:


> that pic was taken at north coast herp society, a wild cought carpet found outside of kempsey, however it was only 23kg and just over 3m. Is now in guiness book of world records for heaviest carpet python wild cought.



Does anyone know who are the blokes in the pic? Is that Greg Hollis on the right of pic ? when did they catch that monster?


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 17, 2008)

Colin said:


> Does anyone know who are the blokes in the pic? Is that Greg Hollis on the right of pic ? when did they catch that monster?






i saw tis pic on the cover of the herpetafauna journel i think,cant remember the storey except it was wild caught


----------



## MatE (Jan 17, 2008)

PiMp said:


> i saw tis pic on the cover of the herpetafauna journel i think,cant remember the storey except it was wild caught


My mate is with wires and told me that that wasn't the snake that they were after.They got a phone call to come out to get a carpet as the guy was worried about his kids.They found this guy but was told that he wasnt worried about that one there is a bigger one crawling around.
Not sure if thats true but its a good story lol.


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Jan 17, 2008)

Colin said:


> Does anyone know who are the blokes in the pic? Is that Greg Hollis on the right of pic ? when did they catch that monster?



Greg Hollis holding the head. Mick toohey on the left.

The story of the larger animal was told to my mother by Mick, i'm sure the story has been around the herp seen heaps since this snake was caught over 5 years ago. Mick was sure not to tell anyone of the exact location that the snake was caught, bigger one there....who knows??


----------



## firedragon (Jan 18, 2008)

krusty said:


> my male scrubby 17ft,35kg and great to handle.


 
Crap that huge


----------



## Miss B (Jan 21, 2008)

Posted on behalf of Dragon Lady, a pic of her 1-year-old male beardie 'Merlin'.


----------



## dragon lady (Jan 21, 2008)

Thankyou so much Miss B.........LEGENDARY statis!!!!!!!!!!
i know bugger all about computors......glad i know more about Dragons!!!!!


----------



## Davo66 (Jan 21, 2008)

Brilliant thread lets keep it going! Where else can a guy brag about the size of his python or a chick can flash her huge dragons without being banned or it being R Rated ?? Love it lol


----------



## dragon lady (Jan 21, 2008)

He my baby...just gotta luv him!!!!..dont think he has finished growing!


----------



## reptile32 (Jan 21, 2008)

this is one from townesville


----------



## dragon lady (Jan 21, 2008)

im not a snake person....but im trying to learn! what type is it!


----------



## Exile182 (Jan 21, 2008)

some awesome animals out there, just a wonder, who has pics of large insects? Im not much into them, im quite terrified, but i just have this urge to look lol


----------



## dragon lady (Jan 21, 2008)

I had some awesome woodies yesterday in the feed tank.....sorry Mr Merlin trod on one & ate the other..all gone & no pics!!!LOL


----------



## congo_python (Jan 21, 2008)

My olive measured in at a little ova 10ft and 8.5kg after laying her eggs this season,don't know what she weighed before breeding but i will measure her this year for a conparison.

Congo


----------



## dragon lady (Jan 21, 2008)

With my dragons i measure every week..until they are 8 wks then per month till 12 mnths then every 2nd month what do others do?


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jan 22, 2008)

Friendly - 8.35 feet or 2.55 meters. Most placid snake you could ever hope for 

Tape measure set at 2 meters.


----------



## dragon lady (Jan 22, 2008)

BRING ON THE VITTICEPS FEMALES!!!!!!! ..........i know they are out there!!!!!!


----------



## Sunny (Jan 22, 2008)

*You Want To See A Big One?!!!*

:shock:Check out this big fella!! They come big in outback NSW :shock:


----------



## Sunny (Jan 22, 2008)

*You make up your own mind!*



Greebo said:


> You don't get many African Rock pythons in NSW.......


 
Hi, I'm just passing on what i was told. Apparently this huge snake was stuck on an electric fence on a station in NSW, the person who took the picture freed it, much to the disappointment of the station owner; as it has been eating his lambs. 
Believe it or not, you make up your own mine!!!!

P.S. If they were pulling my leg, it's a ****** big snake anyway!!


----------



## MatE (Jan 22, 2008)

Sunny said:


> Hi, I'm just passing on what i was told. Apparently this huge snake was stuck on an electric fence on a station in NSW, the person who took the picture freed it, much to the disappointment of the station owner; as it has been eating his lambs.
> Believe it or not, you make up your own mine!!!!


Thats the biggest carpet ive ever seen lol.That deserves a carton.Here is one they found eating kangaroos.


----------



## Kirby (Jan 22, 2008)

dragon lady said:


> With my dragons i measure every week..until they are 8 wks then per month till 12 mnths then every 2nd month what do others do?



daily, sometimes twice. they can grow quickely.. :lol: oh the fun and frantic excitment of baby beardies..


----------



## Sunny (Jan 22, 2008)

MatE said:


> Thats the biggest carpet ive ever seen lol.That deserves a carton.Here is one they found eating kangaroos.


lol, I get the picture it' not aussie, I'm way to gullable 
</IMG>


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jan 22, 2008)

aahhhh hheemm...


----------



## Ryan93 (Jan 22, 2008)

MatE said:


> Thats the biggest carpet ive ever seen lol.That deserves a carton.Here is one they found eating kangaroos.


 
man dats a bloody yellow anaconda how was that eating roos


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jan 22, 2008)

freakin huge olive python... courtesy of metacafe


----------



## Ryan93 (Jan 22, 2008)

kwaka_80 said:


> aahhhh hheemm...


 
that is a nice olive python aye i have seen that pic befor


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jan 22, 2008)

...


----------



## MatE (Jan 22, 2008)

Ryan93 said:


> man dats a bloody yellow anaconda how was that eating roos


You forgot to add sarcasm oh wait your serious.It was a joke and i do know its a anaconda and watch your language.


----------



## cockney red (Jan 22, 2008)

*Looks like a regular Yellow Anaconda to me . And watch that mouth.
*


Ryan93 said:


> man dats a bloody yellow anaconda how was that eating roos


----------



## ilovepythons (Jan 22, 2008)

Its actually a Green Anaconda....


----------



## ally_pup (Jan 22, 2008)

This is a photo of me quite a few years ago holding a freinds diamond python. I think he is a pretty big stunner. Sorry about the poor quality had to scan it in. What you think


----------



## The-Guy (Jan 22, 2008)

It may not be Australia, but that guy holding the head of that anaconda looks a little worried...


----------



## cockney red (Jan 22, 2008)

*Of course it is , please excuse my colour blindness.
*


ilovepythons said:


> Its actually a Green Anaconda....


----------



## cockney red (Jan 22, 2008)

*Glorious DP.:shock:*


ally_pup said:


> This is a photo of me quite a few years ago holding a freinds diamond python. I think he is a pretty big stunner. Sorry about the poor quality had to scan it in. What you think


----------



## Full3R (Jan 22, 2008)

The African Rock Python was found coincidently somewhere in Africa, it was eating livestock and the farmer put up the fence built to keep out lions and such, and he found that Python one morning dead, It had been in to eat a goat and as it was leaving it tried to go under the fence and in doing so got shocked by the Highly electrified fence, it turned around to bite the source of its pain and then got bolted right through to the head as it bit the fence killing it.


----------



## GraftonChic (Jan 22, 2008)

WOW whata a scary snake :-(


----------



## dragon lady (Jan 22, 2008)

Woe Nelly aint small is she!


----------



## Australis (Mar 22, 2008)

Full3R said:


> The African Rock Python was found coincidently somewhere in Africa, it was eating livestock and the farmer put up the fence built to keep out lions and such, and he found that Python one morning dead, It had been in to eat a goat and as it was leaving it tried to go under the fence and in doing so got shocked by the Highly electrified fence, it turned around to bite the source of its pain and then got bolted right through to the head as it bit the fence killing it.



You will notice the section of fence the python has apparently bitten onto 
has no insulators therefore its not electrified.

The one wire near ground level in front of the fence however does have insulators 
which would lend to it being electrified .

Also...
The other large boid being held by a group of people is of course a Green Anaconda
_Eunectes murinus_.. not a yellow Anaconda _Eunectes notaeus_ which doesn't
reach anywhere near the size of its Green cousin.


----------



## gary.wheeler7 (Mar 22, 2008)

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg289/mavric_2008/Picture8031.jpg had this 1 since a baby now 7 foot at 2 years old hope it will reach 10 foot +


----------

